# Do you Continental or Throw?



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Ladies AND Gentlemen:  
I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


So knitting English .... is that Continental?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!
> ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! continental is holding the yarn in your left hand. English the work is grasped over the hand between the thumb and first finger, and the yarn would around the right hand fingers. try checking both styles on youtube!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

cakes said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


I'll go take a peek. Is Continental bad? You had quite a big NO there!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

haha because it looks so bloody clumsy, and at my age I HAVE NO DESIRE TO CHANGE.lol

People who knit it seem to find it easy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


Continental is not bad, and neither is the throw method of knitting --- they are just different!

Continental knitting ---> you hold the yarn in your left hand and pick the working yarn through the stitch on your left needle using the right needle tip. (I know that there are some knitters who do pick but knit the opposite way, but I am not describing that. I am just stating the normal continental way of knitting that is mostly done by most continental knitters.) 
I knit the Norwegian continental style, but I also knit the throw method. Very useful when doing fair isle knitting.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

mostly a thrower but i do switch to continental when my fingers are sore, then switch back to throwing, can't find a comfortable way to purl continental so only knit that way.. Learned throwing first, then on KP learned continental.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> mostly a thrower but i do switch to continental when my fingers are sore, then switch back to throwing, can't find a comfortable way to purl continental so only knit that way.. Learned throwing first, then on KP learned continental.


why are your fingers sore?


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I knit continental. Although the way I pick up the yarn is different from the videos I have seen. 
I was taught by my German friend. So, it might be German-continental or Continental-German. Maybe a combination of both. 

I have tried English, but it seems harder to me, and it seems it takes longer. 
Maybe if I practice a bit it might get easier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh sorry.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I am a bridal consultant as well as a knitter i put on wedding dresses on brides, sometimes big wedding dresses, I have arthritis in both hands, I pullup a lot of hard zippers and lace up a lot of dresses, not to mention holding them so they look snug on the brides, this all takes a toll on these old fingers and hands.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Oh sorry.


No problems!!!!! hahaha, the most difficult thing for a knitter is to read the pattern instructions correctly. All else is minor stuff, including which method is used to knit the pattern! Which way do you knit? 

IMHO means In My Humble Opinion


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

In My Humble Opinion IMHP


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

IMHO=In my honest opinion. And I do both but I prefer continental.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

rtk1219 said:


> I am a bridal consultant as well as a knitter i put on wedding dresses on brides, sometimes big wedding dresses, I have arthritis in both hands, I pullup a lot of hard zippers and lace up a lot of dresses, not to mention holding them so they look snug on the brides, this all takes a toll on these old fingers and hands.


What style do you knit?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I am a bridal consultant as well as a knitter i put on wedding dresses on brides, sometimes big wedding dresses, I have arthritis in both hands, I pullup a lot of hard zippers and lace up a lot of dresses, not to mention holding them so they look snug on the brides, this all takes a toll on these old fingers and hands.


Use pliers for the zips on the dresses. My hands are old too LOL


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

my goodness those vidios make it look so difficult and slow............They way I knit enlish ( after over 70 years practice) is very speedy and very even.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I knit Continental. I think it's German Continental. It's the only way that feels natural to me because I have crocheted for 40 years before I learned to knit properly. For me, it is extremely fast.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

MercyGirl,
I knit Continental as well. My Mom taught me and she was German.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I started throwing, but a friend of mine showed me how much faster and easier Continental is.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I do the English Version although I wouldn't say that I throw. The Right hand needle never leaves my hand. My right finger flicks the yarn over without letting go of the work in progress.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

minniemo said:


> I do the English Version although I wouldn't say that I throw. The Right hand needle never leaves my hand. My right finger flicks the yarn over without letting go of the work in progress.


me too.me also LOL


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


I am a lefty who knits English, but is desperate to learn continental. I know I have an advantage because the yarn is held in the left hand. I have studied it on YouTube and know I can do it. However...I am bogged down with projects, and will have to wait until I can...take a breath and learn.
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Grammy,
You'll like it. It's easy, fast, and your yarn will be on the side you can hold it efficiently.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

TammyJo said:


> IMHO=In my honest opinion. And I do both but I prefer continental.


Me too. But when it comes to stranded work I use both hands to control the yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I "throw" or knit in the English style and I am so slow. I really want to learn continental and have watched countless videos but I can't seem to get the hang of controlling the tension on the yarn. It is weird because it feels too loose but I end up with really tight stitches when I try to practice continental.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I am certain I will be able to master this left handed knitting technique. Please don't tell the right handed 90 % of the population that us lefties have the advantage on continental knitting. All that bragging and boasting being said. I have to learn how to knit continental.....and I humbly promise to do so. :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I went out looking at these different styles of knitting on youtube. There was this video of the world's fastest knitter. My god, I couldn't believe how fast her hands were moving. And she wasn't even WATCHING them!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, you are SO right. That's something I have a hard time with...the directions. But if I would just go out to you tube and understand the stitch, I'm sure it would be easier.
I've knitted for years, but don't challenge myself enough. Too busy knitting the easy stuff...dishcloths, scarves, hats and booties.



5mmdpns said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry.
> ...


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Grammy,
> You'll like it. It's easy, fast, and your yarn will be on the side you can hold it efficiently.


Thanks I need a little kick in the butt! I am serious about learning continental. That Is what my gran(mama) knit..like lightening speed. I was a lefty and she couldn't figure out how to teach me. Mama, learned to knit as a child in Cornwall in 1915 or so. She knit her whole life. I adored her, and miss her dearly. Mama knit for every one she ever knew who was expecting a baby. She knit hundreds of sweaters....she just knit and knit. She also did needlepoint, which I do as well. 
Much can be learned from our elders :thumbup:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

You're so right about what we can learn from our elders. I bet anything she knit for you is precious to you now.



Grammykt said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > Grammy,
> ...


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I throw, and have been told on numerous occasions that I am doing it wrong, don't care, I can create knitted items and am happy just plodding along


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I throw, and have been told on numerous occasions that I am doing it wrong, don't care, I can create knitted items and am happy just plodding along


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Continental. I initially learned to crochet, then taught myself to knit the throw method. Years later I found the continental method which made sense to me because of the working yarn being held in the left hand just like crocheting. Found it was much faster for me than throw method and haven't looked back since.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

minniemo said:


> I do the English Version although I wouldn't say that I throw. The Right hand needle never leaves my hand. My right finger flicks the yarn over without letting go of the work in progress.


My way too. Can knit continental- still need to work out how to purl when I one day get the time. Fairisle in the round I use both- but until I learn to purl I have problems with Fair isle knitted flat..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

shanni said:


> I throw, and have been told on numerous occasions that I am doing it wrong, don't care, I can create knitted items and am happy just plodding along


Doesn't matter as long as it works.


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


same here, I rest the right hand needle on the space between thumb and index finger, much quicker


----------



## crowtje (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a thrower but just having a go at continental now.

Probably shouldn't have tried rib first!!

The knit stitch is ok but trying to go from knit to purl is proving a challenge.

Jenny


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Me too! . I've seen ppl who actually throw. My shoulder would be shot in no time.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well following a thread last week I found out I was a 'flicker knitter'


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

In my humble opinion  (Ooops skipped a few pages there :-( )


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit both continental (German) and throw as that is firstly what I was taught and changed to when at school. Personally I don't care how one knits as long as they are happy with the result. I didn't realise that there was a right or a wrong way to knit. I crochet differently to a lot of other people but I don't see it as being wrong there either. Just MHO. My Humble Opinion.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I do the same as Cakes my hands don't leave the needles xx


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I knit english style, but am trying to learn continental style for my daughter, she is four and very interested on what mummy is knitting, and is now asking for her own 'knitting needles' but she is left handed and I'm right, I would love to teach her the way she feels most comfortable.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with "Cakes" I just knit.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

When you switch back and forth, does it change the tension?


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a thrower, but I did try the Continental. I think the knit stitch is great but kept dropping the purl stitch.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I throw, I've tried to Continental knit but my left hand just won't do what I want it to.lol My fingers are all thumbs and I'm afraid I can't even do a long tail cast on or thumb cast on.
Fiona


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I do the throw method. Until I joined this group, I didn't know there was any other way.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Gosh--Plenty of repeats there or is it just on my Comp.??


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


Ditto! :-D


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Gosh--Plenty of repeats there or is it just on my Comp.??


I've seen this question before and the replies are usually just like this. Everyone throws or Continentals and get pretty vocal about it. Continental, just like Marmite, you either love or hate it.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Is this really necessary AGAIN. We've already beat it to death and who really cares. To each his own without any explanations of "why". Just do what you like best, enjoy your knitting and your projects, be happy, relaxed and proud of your outcomes and SO BE IT. Amen


----------



## ihthings2learn (Feb 5, 2013)

I am new knitting, I experminted with both methods and I like the continental style better, however knitting for long periods of time does make my hands acke. Wish there was a solution for that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


as far as i can tell you do throw but have a style of knitting that holds everything very close so there is little movement of needles, yarn and hands. you must be a very fast knitter your technique lends itself to speed.

wish i could knit with that ergonomic efficiency but my hands cannot seem to work in such a tightly construed pattern. would love to see a video of your knitting style.


----------



## wojo75 (May 28, 2012)

IMHO = In My Humble Opinion


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still working on the quality of my knitting. Is it uniform? Is the tension right? Are stitch patterns pleasing? I'm slow. 

Style-wise, I think I learned throwing and I have no desire to complicate things right now. Enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ihthings2learn said:


> I am new knitting, I experminted with both methods and I like the continental style better, however knitting for long periods of time does make my hands acke. Wish there was a solution for that.


Using both methods might help this- the two methods use totally different methods and so you may find using one for a while and then changing works. If you have no noticable difference in tensio/gauge you could work on one project otherwise have two and alternate between them.

And schatzie yes it does come again and again- but those of us who have seen it again and again don't have to read it every time it comes up. And each time it seems someone learns something, even it is simply that the way they have been told is strange is actually perfectly legitimate as whatever method they use is fine if it works. But they can also learn that are other ways and some may like to try another method for a variety of reasons. Such as the poster I have just responded to. There is quite a lot infomation in this post that some people likely don't know and which it coul dbe helpful for some to know.
So when I realise a topic has been done to death and I really can't be bothered reading it again (as will happen to those of us who been on KP for a long time but we always have newbies too) I simply don't read it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ihthings2learn said:


> I am new knitting, I experminted with both methods and I like the continental style better, however knitting for long periods of time does make my hands acke. Wish there was a solution for that.


your newness is most likely your problem as you are probably still nervous about what you are doing or making mistakes. as you feel more comfortable your hands will relax and you will knit more intuitively.

in the mean time, pay attention to the tension in your body and concentrate on relaxing those parts. remember to breathe and remember this is not a life or death situation. mistakes will/can happen and you will survive every one of them. use mistakes as a learning experience, something to investigate and think about why you are making them. it will be more interesting than frustrating. talk to your mistakes or develop other humorous mantras to keep you relaxed.

also, your hands are being worked and need to develop the muscle strength as in any other exercise or physical endeaver. i have never seen anybody talk about this on KP--knitting as manual exercise and dexterity building. it is a repetitive motion exercise. so as with all body building, you need to do it in safe ways. that includes noticing the tension and stresses and then do counterbalancing stretches of fingers, wrists, elbows, shoulders, neck and back. lot's of discussion on KP about exercises.

just a few things to give you perspective and direction. remember we do this for enjoyment, not punishment.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


ditto here


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I can knit both, but I learned to throw and that is what I use most often because it was first in my head. I can throw as fast as knit the other way.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Continental for me. I learned to crochet first. I'm a self taught knitter and my knitting friends tell me I hold my yarn like a crocheter.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never decided just how I knit. I am self taught and left handed. I hold the work in my right hand and the yarn in my left. The yarn is woven thru my fingers and over the index finger-- just like I do with my right hand when I crochet. I throw the yarn over the right hand needle, and i go from the front into the back leg of the stitch for knit and from behind into the front leg for a purl stitch. I don't know if this is clear, but it's what I do and it doesn't really fit anything except -- I am a thrower. Not throwing gives me a tighter tension and feels like cheating. Once I realized that, I decided not to change. Silly me!


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

I have tried the "flicking" method. That is having the index finger doing all the work with the right hand never leaving the needle. It is the method I would love to accomplish. It is easy for knit but I have a problem yet with purl especially if I am switching knit and purl often. I end up with wraps. I will keep trying so that my thumb will not hurt


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I learned to "throw", but I was a release thrower (let go of my work and placed yarn over needle)...it was so slow...

Watched a youtube on continental and have never gone back. I purl continental also, but do not use my index finger to push the yarn. I purl the same way as Eunny Jang from Knitting Daily, when she purls, she pushes the yarn into place with the middle finger of her left hand, instead of the index finger. I hold my tension in my left index finger and push the yarn with my middle finger when I purl.

By the way, if you crochet, you hold tension in your left hand. So, some who crochet might also be continental knitters.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


Yes, that is how I learned to knit, my right thumb is always under the right needle, so I never leave contact with the knitting. But when I was much younger (with more supple hands,) I taught myself to knit Fair Isle with the second colour in the left hand, weaving in each colour to prevent floats. Real Fair Isle does not have more than 2/3 stitches, so floats are not an issue.
But - whatever is comfortable for you!

Edna C


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I do both,depending on what I am making,if I change from one way to another.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

Does changing from one to the other change your tension/gage?


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

Although I mainly knit English style, I also can knit continental. I am very glad I learned because I can knit holding a yarn in each hand for two color or stranded knitting which opened up a world of knitting patterns for me.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I did know what continental style was but did not know the way I knit was called throwing until I got on this site. Sounds like one is really throwing I figured I was just knitting. To me it is a funny term.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am ambidextrous & was first taught the throw method & didn't know there was another way. I can now knit left handed Continental, and hold the yarn in my right hand


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I did a lot of knitting around Christmas and totally messed up my arm...am now in PT..They want me to learn CONTINENTAL..It is slow going..I have knit throw for over 50 years....I don't know if this old dog can learn a new trick...not knitting for three months is making me stir crazy here in hinter hills of NH....<sigh>Good thing i have my PUPPIES as a distraction.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit Continental.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Continental=only way i know-learned 60 years ago, too old to change now.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit both ways, switching when one seems to work better than the other. Both at the same time when knitting with 2 colors. I also use the Portuguese method for a welcome change and ease of purling.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a thrower, when i taught myself to knit i didn't know any other way existed! My mother said i would never learn (she knit) because i was left handed, but she didn't know how to go about teaching it, i guess. I was a home ec teacher and i had to teach hand sewing so i used to have the student stand in front of me and mimic my actions, worked perfectly!

Betty from quebec


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


That's how I knit too...


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

both


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

continental" started with trow but it uses more hand movements and with my arthritus the continental was easier and less painfull.


Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can do both. I started out knitting English style, then took a Continental class. Now, I usually do Continental. I think it is faster and more efficient.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PaulaP said:


> Does changing from one to the other change your tension/gage?


I think it depends on the indivdual


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I generally throw, but use a combination of throwing and Continental when stranding in Fair Isle. I also have switched from straight to circular needles whenever possible.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I just knit. Been doing it for 40+ years now.
After watching those youtube videos just now, I really don't entirely throw my yarn since I really don't let go of the right hand needle entirely. 
Whatever I'm doing, it works and my tension is even.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

There are several very good utube vidios that teach you how . they are nice because you can stop them and replay while you are practicing. I taught myself to throw first and then decided I would be better off with the continental in the long run so taught myself that one and it was a little slower going espeically the purling but if you keep going it all of a sudden you are doing it without thinking. good luck I knowwwww you can do it. us old dogs are smarter then we thing we are! I am 63 and only taught myself both versions two years ago.


motherdawg said:


> I did a lot of knitting around Christmas and totally messed up my arm...am now in PT..They want me to learn CONTINENTAL..It is slow going..I have knit throw for over 50 years....I don't know if this old dog can learn a new trick...not knitting for three months is making me stir crazy here in hinter hills of NH....<sigh>Good thing i have my PUPPIES as a distraction.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a throw type person, But not the way in most of the clips shown. I was taught when I was 11 years old by a friend. It is very hard for me to change now. This is the way I have knitted for 50 years and it works for me. Why fix it.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

As a teenager I was taught to throw. A few years ago with the help of youtube I taught myself to knit the continental way. Sometimes if I've been knitting for a long time, I'll switch back and forth. Helps with the arthritis in my hands.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Continental all the way. I'm German and that is the way I've done it since I was 5. Most of my friends knit English style. I find I am much faster than they are. I have tried to teach some of them my style, but they are too set in their ways. Hey whatever works for you.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I can do both. I started out knitting English style, then took a Continental class. Now, I usually do Continental. I think it is faster and more efficient.


I'm with you on that one. Guess that's why I do continental. Germans are the masters of efficiency.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I learned Russian, which mounts the knit stitch so you knit through the back, but changed to continental while in my 20's....knit stitch mounted so you knit through the front. I also throw as I find the there are times when it is very useful, like picking up stitches along an edge or using two colors in fairisle. 
There is no right or wrong way to knit. Except the choice not to.......


----------



## asunshine54 (Jun 27, 2011)

I knit continental it goes so much faster.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

I think if you hold the yarn in your right hand but don't throw that is called "flicking" or Peruvian style ( depending on how you hold the right needle and whether you wrap the yarn around your index or middle fingers). I've tried to learn to do that as either is a lot faster than standard English style, but I have trouble regulating the tension. So I revert back to English, throwing my yarn.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I mostly knit Combined Continental, although throwing comes in handy for 2-color knitting and "regular" continental is for intricate patterns.

It is GREAT for stockinette and ribbing, and it even works for simple patterns.

You can see it on youtube; you basically "scoop" the purl sts, which twists them, and then knit through the back loops on the RS to untwist them. I noticed a definite increase in speed, less aching, and scooping is a VERY easy way to purl.

This method even makes the knit stitch a little easier due to less movement of your right hand. The needle just goes straight into the back loop.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I throw. I learned to knit when I was nine in the Girl Scouts. I have tried continential but just can't wrap my head around it


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit continental. A German nurse told my mother that it wore her out just watching my mother knit, so the nurse taught mother how to continental. Mother taught me when I was 8. Find English very awkward now.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughter knit like that. Very fast and doesn't need to look. Amazingly fast!


----------



## rozriley (Nov 24, 2012)

Well my mum taught me to throw, which I have done for many years. However, a couple of years ago I came across someone knitting the Continental way on You Tube and I had to learn it (I am like that). Now I will knit either way depending on which I find more suitable for the project that I am working on.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

That is the way I Knit (English) I hold the item I am making in my left hand and the working yarn in my right hand and flick it with the tip of my first finger on that hand - my hand is always on the needle with the yarn wrapped around the fingers.



cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I learned to "throw", but I was a release thrower (let go of my work and placed yarn over needle)...it was so slow...
> 
> Watched a youtube on continental and have never gone back. I purl continental also, but do not use my index finger to push the yarn. I purl the same way as Eunny Jang from Knitting Daily, when she purls, she pushes the yarn into place with the middle finger of her left hand, instead of the index finger. I hold my tension in my left index finger and push the yarn with my middle finger when I purl.
> 
> By the way, if you crochet, you hold tension in your left hand. So, some who crochet might also be continental knitters.


my knitting is similar, using the middle finger or thumb to push the stitches forward. i crochet holding the yarn in left hand, too which i guess was how i saw it done when a child and probably learning that way.

there is no way my right hand can throw yarn with any efficiency and i am at a loss to see how people work in such a tight format as to be able to 'flick' with such little motion. wish i could.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> Well following a thread last week I found out I was a 'flicker knitter'


I saw a video and curiously enough it was called Portugese style!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit continental having crocheted for years before learning to knit. Not sure if it is a modified continental or not - but it works for me.


----------



## generosa (Oct 1, 2012)

I am 78 years old - I learned what I now know is termed "Continental Style knitting" when I was about 10 years old in the Bronx, New York City, from a wonderful Jewish woman who owned a yarn shop. She immigrated from Europe. I knit very fast and could never use the English style knitting - I've tried the "English style knitting" and it takes too long, too many movements, too tiring, in my opinion.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> > Well following a thread last week I found out I was a 'flicker knitter'
> ...


Yes, but Portuguese knitting and English throw knitting are two very different styles of knitting. The Portuguese knitting has the working yarn coming around the knitter's neck and you use your thumbs to wrap the yarn around the needle. 
Portuguese style of knitting:





It must be remembered that within each "category or style" of knitting ---> continental, English throw, Portuguese -- there are many different ways to maneover the yarn. This does lead to expanded diffinitions of the knitting style. ie. Continental knitting: Norwegian continental, combined continental, Russian continental, etc.
English throw knitting: throw knitting, lever knitting, flicking, etc.
No one way of knitting is wrong and no one way of knitting is superior over another. It is all knitting, and the best method used is the one the individual knitter/s chooses that works best for them. Some knitters enjoy learning different ways to knit for their own reasons. I learned Norwegian continental knitting, but I wanted to do two-handed fair isle knitting, so I also learned the English throw style of knitting.  It is all good!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Schatzie said:


> Is this really necessary AGAIN. We've already beat it to death and who really cares. To each his own without any explanations of "why". Just do what you like best, enjoy your knitting and your projects, be happy, relaxed and proud of your outcomes and SO BE IT. Amen


there are alot of topics that have been "beat to death" and for anyone who is new to this site......they may not have seen the previous posts! They all deserve answers to their concerns. I do agree that one should only worry about their own style and do what is comfortable and easiest for them. I switched from throwing to Continental and like that one better.....just saying :lol:


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> mostly a thrower but i do switch to continental when my fingers are sore, then switch back to throwing, can't find a comfortable way to purl continental so only knit that way.. Learned throwing first, then on KP learned continental.


This is my style too. Mostly throw...and have been unsuccessful in breaking the habit and "just flicking the tip with my hand not leaving the right needle. Switch to Continental to relieve fatigue or when doing Fair Isle. Joan 8060


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was taught to throw but saw a book on Continental and taught myself, for me it is faster and my hands don't hurt. I am presently crocheting a Navajo Afghan and find that my hands and fingers hurt after a couple of hours of this.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> joanne12986 said:
> 
> 
> > Joy8753 said:
> ...


I thought that was Greek style?


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Continental for the past 35 years. I was to to throw. Continental is so much easier.



Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > joanne12986 said:
> ...


See my post a few postings above this one. There are many names for different styles.


----------



## Mima76 (Mar 3, 2013)

I use English style (throwing the yarn over the needle) but I am fascinated by a uTube video I watched the other day called flicking where your hands never let go of the needle. Instead the tip of the right hand needle is tipped to the right and the forefinger (pointer fingter) flicks the yarn over the tip of the needle. You can google it by entering knitting help flicking. It isn't that hard to do. You feel a little awkward to begin with but in a few minutes you can string about ten stitches in a row without faltering. It's got to be a pretty fast way to knit once you master it.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I taught myself English. I always had a problem of it being slow, because you had to take your right needle from your hand to "throw". I thought that was wasted motion. So I taught myself Continental. I was so much faster then and no wasted motion. And since I also crocheted, it just was easier to do for me. THEN!!! I saw a video of "Flicking"... I think I will teach myself to "Flick"... Always learning something new!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


This technique is called "Flicking". I believe I found the video on here KP.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I do continental. When I was teaching myself to knit, from a book called "Teach Yourself to Knit", it had both styles in it. But it said that if you were a newbie they recommended that you go with the continental. It said that as you progressed you would get faster, but that you would never be as fast going with the English style knitting as you would be going continental. My Mother-in-law had knitted since she was a kid, & she was always amazed at how fast I knitted. So I guess the book was right.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VeryPink has a great video on flicking for those who would like to see it close up.


----------



## Arcajun67 (Jan 12, 2013)

IMHO= In My Humble Opinion


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I knit continental style but I hold my my tension on my pointer finger. I was taught by my mom who is from Germany. I hold my crochet the sme way.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit the English way, but I also "Flick".


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't know how I knit, been doing it my way longer than I care to remember. I enjoy knitting which ever way it is. Hold my yarn in right hand and go at it. I enjoy whatever I am doing at the moment, when it become uninteresting and unenjoyable (don't think that is a word) I quit and do something else. I always was different. Oh! well to each his own.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I throw and have the right needle under my arm. I have tried other methods but what a mess! As long as we enjoy our knitting then it doesn't matter. It is a hobby not a race.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

darowil said:


> ihthings2learn said:
> 
> 
> > I am new knitting, I experminted with both methods and I like the continental style better, however knitting for long periods of time does make my hands acke. Wish there was a solution for that.
> ...


Thank you... We don't get many "Debbie Downers" on here, but when we do, it spoils it for the newcomers. I promise you, new people, it is not always that. For the Debbie's: pass the page up, carry on...


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

IMHO = in my humble opinion......
i pick (continental).... it's easier on my shoulders


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


I do both depending on how my hands feel. And if I've been doing one too long, I switch to give my hands a break.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I spent several month in China last year and saw many. Chinese women knitting. They hold their needles like I hold a pencil, over the hand instead of under. I looked on u-tube and couldn't find a demonstration. They knit very fast and do beautiful work, but it looked awkward to me.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

It is not the informational content that I oppose to, that is always good and as you say most helpful to newbies. It is the implication that what one is doing is "wrong" cuz it is not today's latest method. Some of the most beautiful projects have been accomplished with the "wrong" method.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I knit English, depending on the yarn, sometimes I throw, other times I flick! 
I know how to knit continental, but after 60 years, I still find the way I was taught originally (English, in primary school) the most comfortable, fastest & best way for me to maintain tension.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!
> ...


cakes is doing what I have heard 'flicking' its a form of English.. English is most comonly know as Throwing.
Continental you hold the working yarn in your left hand and do more of a scouping up of the yarn. There are many many many different kinds of knitting... but these are the most comon because you can get instructions for both styles... I can't imagine a site that shows all styles for all stitches...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

schatzie, i don't get that impression. these conversations, even tho repeated, are interesting to people, not judgemental. some people like to learn different techniques. i am one of them, however, physically there are some i cannot do due to an old hand injury. others are just intrigued by the variety of ways we can effect our craft.

but it does sound like a negative judgement against the topic when you chose the words that you have done. it might be more constructive to note that this topic is a repeat due to ongoing interest and KP has many other forums for other comments. then people can do the research here if they chose.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


Continental!! I'm a long-time crocheter, and continental is just a natural after crocheting. I can throw when I'm knitting with multiple colors, but I much prefer the continental method! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


They call that "flicking," which is what I do. It's a cross between picking and throwing.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

My grandmother taugh me and I knit continental. I want to learn to knit with both hands for color work...now where do I find the time!


NCOB said:


> TammyJo said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO=In my honest opinion. And I do both but I prefer continental.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kmansker said:


> I knit continental style but I hold my my tension on my pointer finger. I was taught by my mom who is from Germany. I hold my crochet the sme way.


This is what I do also... I think it worked best for me because I crocheted for a long time before learning to knit this way.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

That's how I knit too. It's called Flicking or English Lever. Glad to meet another Flicker.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Throw! Whenever I get really frustrated with the way a project is going! Really relieves the stress and scares the liver out of the dogs! ..... Oh! That's NONT what yhou meant, is it? *snicker*


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


Sorry but I don't know how I knit or what style. I'm Scottish and learned to knit when I was 7 years old. I don't "throw" my wool nor do I know what "Continental" means..


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

mtnmum - LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

English here, with a bit of a fleck.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Throw! Whenever I get really frustrated with the way a project is going! Really relieves the stress and scares the liver out of the dogs! ..... Oh! That's NONT what yhou meant, is it? *snicker*


LOL!!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm an English knitter. I did learn continental & sometimes use both when working with different colors but I just prefer the one I originally learned when starting to knit. I think it is good to learn both but it just feels more natural, the English method, for me. I learned on, knitting help.com


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


Ditto ---- Ditto---


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Throw


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I knit English style but had to teach myself to do continental so I could teach a left handed granddaughter to knit so I do both


----------



## gloria penning (Sep 8, 2012)

I learned continental from my Mom 70 years ago, and purling went just as fast as knitting. We purl from the front, with no additional twisting. Only after joining a yahoo group did I find out that mine was unconventional. If it's just stockinette, I always purl that way. There's some slightly different look on the slant of the decreases and if I'm lace knitting, I always purl the conventional way. There is really no wrong way to knit, IMHO Gloria


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

In my humble opinion is IMHO. I love continental but but have been a thrower for too many years. I had some old ugly yarn here and just started knitting a long scarf with it to perfect my continental. I did ok with that and size 8 needles but when I switched to size 1 needles and sock yarn it didn't do well at all. Kept dropping stitches and my tension was really uneven. I figured it's just socks for me so kept doing it but never got even with it and my socks were a mess, so I quit. If I were teaching someone to knit I would teach them continental. I am a thrower but not a fast one. I take my hand off the needle to wind my yarn and that makes me a slow knitter. I learned that way when I was 12 and still do it that way.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Was at LYS recently and there was a discussion regarding English and Continental knitting.......older customer remarked "aren't most patterns written in English?" I just looked back down at my knitting....bless her sweet heart. I was not critizing her by no means, that was a question that I might of asked at one time.


----------



## Lojo (Jan 10, 2012)

Continental,too old to change


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

IMHO is simply "in my (honest) or (humble) opinion". Hope that helps. I knit combined continental when I do pattern knitting and german continental when I knit straight stockinette.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Cracks me up every time this question comes up. I have to pick up my knitting and look to see which hand is use to hold the working yarn. 

So, I hold and "throw" with my left hand. I'm right-handed, so, what's my style?

Whatever, it works


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I knit Continental but actually taught myself so I purl a little different than other people. I just do what seems normal for me. I had crocheted all my life and held the yarn in my left hand so the Continental style suited me. As long as the end result is the same, who cares how you get there.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

My mom taught me continental knitting. She is Danish. Throwing seems like a lot of extra work to me. IMHO = In my humble opinion.


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO=In my humble opinion. 

I was taught how to knit and crochet when I was quite young, by my mother who came from Europe. I had never known that there was different styles of knitting and crocheting then. I knit and crochet the Continental style. I think it would hurt my hands/fingers to do it the English way, also I think it goes faster my way. The only thing that I do different is I wrap the yarn several times around my left index finger. It's just something I did when I was young and kept on doing.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I mostly knit english, but do throw some - usually when hands are tired, I can also knit continental but that is very slow going for me


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a thrower. And if I have trouble with a pattern, then I throw the whole project across the room!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Continental, much faster and better for your shoulders and wrists


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a flicker but keep the right needle stable and move my fingers, not my hands.


----------



## nautishell (Jul 4, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was five. She taught me to throw. She was very fast. Last year I started getting arthritis in my right hand. Someone suggested I look at Continental. I knitted a shawl and practiced the new method. Now I can knit and my hand does not hurt. The purl was a little harder to learn, but I found a way that is easy and works well. I still go back to throwing when I do a cable or have to fix a mistake. I'm glad I switched!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I taught myself continental this past summer by watching YouTube videos & find it much faster for me. I sometimes still use Throw knitting on some lace patterns with magic loop until I get the piece started a few rows.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

nissa said:


> I knit english style, but am trying to learn continental style for my daughter, she is four and very interested on what mummy is knitting, and is now asking for her own 'knitting needles' but she is left handed and I'm right, I would love to teach her the way she feels most comfortable.


I am left handed and knit English style.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

I throw. I have tried to to learn the other way but this old dog is beyond learning that trick.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't figure out the continental purl stitch, so tend to throw, although I only move my fingers, not my shoulder.

But I am wondering, can you knit the continental knit stitch and then do a throw purl? I wondered if it would affect the look of the knitting. 

I think the continental once you get good at it, would be faster than the throw method, although I can get going pretty fast. My daughter calls it power knitting.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


continental


----------



## Dimil (Feb 11, 2011)

I throw but am trying to learn continental as everything I see shows how much faster it is. But, I'm learning if you learn one way first it's hard to learn another way. I've mastered the continental knit but just can't get the continental purl down. I just keep loosing the control of the yarn. I guess it's just practice. Someone told me the knitting looks different when working continental vs throw. DiMil


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

IMHO = In my honest opinion


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Both

Just learned continental. Now when I do 2 colors I hold one in one hand and one in the other. Hmmm could do 4 colors with 2 on one hand and w on the other. Also useful if hands are bothering with arthritis. One can switch from one to the other. ;-)


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Continental is all I know...goes fast for me.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Continental for regular work - both (1 color in each hand) for Fair Isle


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I throw or English style. :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I always thought that I was a thrower, but watched a video the other day and since I'm pretty sure I am a flicker - never heard the term before but it describes the way I knit. I don't think there is a wrong way to knit just many different ways - it keeps life interesting. It would be a shame if everyone was the same.


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I guess I use a kind of pick/continental.

From looking at a couple of those videos, I see that I wrap the yarn around my left hand differently, and the only thing that moves are my thumbs and pointer fingers. My wrists don't move at all.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing. I mostly knit continental these days (although I spent lots of years knitting English). When I'm working on Entrelac, I find it easier to "knit backward" or purl from the left need to the right when I hold the yarn English style.

I agree that neither is better than the other--just different. And very useful sometimes to be able to do both.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing. I mostly knit continental these days (although I spent lots of years knitting English). When I'm working on Entrelac, I find it easier to "knit backward" or purl from the left needle to the right when I hold the yarn English style.

I agree that neither is better than the other--just different. And very useful sometimes to be able to do both.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

cakes said:



> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


same here i did not know anyother way until i came on here like you a throw with the tip of my finger as well


----------



## Tacy (Mar 20, 2012)

This woman is awesome, I watched her videos and learned her way of continental knitting, her way helped me get very even stitches. There are tons of resources on her website and her youtube videos are wonderful. They're all in Spanish but you can follow along with no problem and her Hello Kitty tutorial is wonderful. http://www.tejiendoperu.com/dos-agujas/curso-básico-para-principiantes/


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel silly asking this question but what is throwing the yarn?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I'm "bi-stitchual"! 

I learned English, but never could throw the yarn without letting go of the right needle (I learned to use my left hand to keep it from getting away).

It took me years to learn continental but I now can do either. Continental, for me, is much faster and smoother when switching frequently between knit and purl. I still go back to English for casting on or other tricky things like "make one" increases.

There is nothing "wrong" with knitting, no matter how you do it!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I'm "bi-stitch-ual"! 

I learned English, but never could throw the yarn without letting go of the right needle (I learned to use my left hand to keep it from getting away).

It took me years to learn continental but I now can do either. Continental, for me, is much faster and smoother when switching frequently between knit and purl. I still go back to English for casting on or other tricky things like "make one" increases.

There is nothing "wrong" with knitting, no matter how you do it!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Continental is what I do. I use to knit the other way, but I really enjoy continental. It did take some practice especially purling, but it was worth it.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have the utube link with Eunny Jang showing the way she purls continental?

I looked but can't find it. I'm curious.

By the way - I knit continental, self taught, about 1 1/2 yrs ago.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a thrower.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Used to throw when I first learned to knit. Now I do english. Want to learn continental but, it seems so awkward for me.


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

I hear you!! Whatever works.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Continental... it is really lots easier for me. I can throw, but only when working with two colors on the same row as in Fair Isle patterns. 
Jane


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Similar to many others, I hold the yarn in my right hand butt control with my index finger, holding on to the needle. My left hand does more work than my right, very similar to Colin's video, I believe it is referred to as "lever" style, neither Continental nor throwing. Who cares as long as the end product is what's desired?
Peg


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thrower


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I was taught English (throw) by my grandmother; I believe now that it was in part due to the world wars (Germany / Continental). She also had an English background.
At about 30, I decided my gauge would be more accurate with Continental, so I taught myself. Better and faster for me.
I am, therefore, able to knit both ways for colorwork, Elizabeth Zimmermann and Philosopher's Wool style.
pj stitches!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I do both. I find the continental easier unless I need to do a lot of yarn overs or increasing/decreasing.


----------



## christinepopko (Mar 3, 2013)

I knit Continental right handed and English left handed. I challenged myself about 5 years ago and taught myself to knit left handed (I am right handed).; just incase I have a left handed Grandchild who wants to learn to knit....also learned to crochet left handed.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I am a thrower. That's what my Grams taught me many years ago and have ever changed.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a thrower all way. Works for me.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

continental. so much faster for me. and easier to keep the tension even.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Now that you mentioned Elizabeth Zimmermann, I learned to do continental watching her series on Public Television. I ordered the booklet that went with the program and really got it down pat except for purl which she hated and tried not to do. Her show was the same series that you can buy now. (I can't remember the name of it) I would have taped her show but I didn't have a VCR then, I don't think anyone did. Then I gave up knitting for a few years and when I went back to it, I just knitted my old way. I really like doing continental tho and should practice but at age 83, why bother.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a flicker which is a variation of throwing. I keep my working yarn over my right index finger and just flick it over the needles.


----------



## nomassey (Nov 15, 2012)

I use thye Continental. My SIL was a leftie; she learned this method while living in England; taught me and now I never drop a needle. Love it.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

IMHO = In My Humble Opinion


----------



## RENIEMAC1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Continental, maybe because I primarily crochet, and holding the yarn this way is similar to crochet.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> I knit both continental (German) and throw as that is firstly what I was taught and changed to when at school. Personally I don't care how one knits as long as they are happy with the result. I didn't realise that there was a right or a wrong way to knit. I crochet differently to a lot of other people but I don't see it as being wrong there either. Just MHO. My Humble Opinion.


I too, crochet differently than what my home-ec teacher wanted, and...she tried to flunk me for it. One time of crotheting in class proved to me that doing the work totally at home, and submitting my finished project on time, was the only way to deal with that very tightly closed-mind. Doing this, my teacher forgot about how I held the hook, and graded me on how well made my crochet project actually was. I did not lose even one point on the grade. 

With the exception of the reverse single crochet (crab stitch), I hold the hook like a writing pen, and both of my wrists in an upright position. I find the knife style to be far too clumsy for me, and as a result...I rarely inflict the crab stitch on myself. For tension, I just allow the hook to pull the yarn/thread/string from between two fingers on my left hand, and I do NOT wrap the yarn around any of my fingers.

Holding the hook like a knife, and forcing my wrist to do all of the work, just seems like a very clumsy way to crochet. Historically, it was supposedly sailors who came up with crochet due to their net mending, etc., so I suppose this was the reason behind what became the most common style of crocheting.

Now, I am basically a 'self-taught' knitter, and the result is that my style of knitting is...the throw, which is more than somewhat clumsy, which simply means that I spend most of my time crocheting.

Now, with the concept styles of either "flicker" or "continental," I am going to alternate my projects more evenly between crochet and knit. I truly love this forum and everyone here!! :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 12 (now 70) by an aunt when I was on a trip to Nova Scotia. She taught me the throw style and I did not know there was any different way to knit until later in life when I found out about Continental. I tried to learn Continental and did OK on the knit rows, but the purl rows were definitely a problem for me so I finally gave up. Throw style works OK for me and I don't have to be a speedster. I can knit a long scarf in garter stitch in two evenings. Not too bad for an old "thrower."


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I knit continental.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a thrower.

Hazel


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I'm a thrower. And if I have trouble with a pattern, then I throw the whole project across the room!


AMEN TO THAT :thumbup:


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Continental!


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well it is funny I was asked this not to long ago, if I was a thrower or picker,I guess I am kinda both, although I hold my yarn in my right hand, I sorta flick the yarn onto the needle on the left hand similar to continental, someone told me it is called flickering,I don't know, but I had a left handed person show me in the beginning to knit and from there, I kind of pick a style up all my own. I have seen other knitters knit in a similar fashion as I do, so it is not unique. I have found that most knitters and crocheters after a while developer their own way of holding the yarn or holding the hook or needles.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

continental


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I was taught to "throw" but, I'm learning the Continental way now!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Yvonne91199 (Feb 2, 2013)

In My Humble Opinion


----------



## Yvonne91199 (Feb 2, 2013)

I knit Continental. Both my Mom and Oma are German, and that's how I learned. My daughter throws. I've given throwing a try, but it feels too awkward to me. I'll just continue pickin'....and grinnin'.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I learned continental 50 yrs ago and still knit that way - easiest for me and arthritis


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

I learned to throw first, and have since taught myself continental. I am a left handed knitter (mirror), so when I throw the yarn is in my left hand, and when knitting continental style, I hold the yarn in my right hand. I also crochet left handed. 
I taught myself to kniit right handed to be able to help some friends learn, and so I can help my granddaughter.

I think whatever way works for you is the best way. 

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it. "


----------



## Helen Moore (Nov 28, 2012)

In my humble opinion I think


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

FYI: Did you know that when you type in all caps, that is equivalent as to yelling at someone? I found out the hard way. i did it at work one time and got into trouble for it. What I do if I am trying to stress a point is I underline instead of shouting.


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Throw. That is how I learned 50 years ago and better not change now or I probably wouldn't know what I was doing. lol


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

How can it be wrong if you can wind up with a knitted product? IMHO there is NO wrong way. I taught myself to knit and the instructions I had were the throw method. I'm sure I was doing it "wrong" but I did knit lots of baby things. After joining KP I checked out continental on youtube and find it much easier and I'm able to keep a more even tension. Even at that I don't do it completely "right" as I had to develop my own method of purling. Couldn't do it the way it was shown. What I do works though so I'm happy.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Richard and I just taught myself to knit Continental. I have been crocheting for over 2 years now and made a New Year's resolution to learn how to knit and so far so good.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I suggest you put a temporary pull thread on the end of the zipper if it has a hole in it. Use the thread to pull on. A nice stitch marker or key ring does the same job - these can be removed before the "big" day.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I do a modified continental - neither purling or knitting looks like those on YouTube. When I purl I use my thumb to place the yarn over the needle. It works for me but I can see that English is much faster.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

As for the knitting style - I was taught by my Mum who taught herself to knit. I understand my style of knitting is Celtic - that is with the long needle under my arm and using my dominant hand to wind the yarn round the needle. Many years later I learnt of the "Continental" way which really "threw" me! It is interesting that there are many teaching clips - especially out of the States that also contain the Continental way as I guess that's where a lot of immigrants to the "New Land" came from.In the same way as many NZ'ders cam from the British Isles. However your style doesn't matter as long as what you do works for you. 
Where is does get confusing is when a pattern explains an action but it is done in a particular style and doesn't work well or easy in the other style.


----------



## Andsewitgoes (Dec 20, 2012)

It means, In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

I throw my stitches, English style. I've tried to do the Continental but can't seem to get my fingers to work that way. The yarn is either too tight or too loose. Am coming up blank on my spelling right now!


----------



## Kerfree (Jan 9, 2013)

When I first learned to knit, in high school, I was taught the English, aka "Throw" method. Years later, I learned Continental, that some called "the old German" method. I definitely like Continental better!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


I would love to knit continental, but can't get a good tension., and find it hard to purl...But it does look faste.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I throw.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 19, 2011)

When I was 5 my Hungarian Grandmother taught me to knit.
Knitted for years then stopped..Life took over! Came back to knitting and i was happily knitting along when someone said the word CONTINENTAL! Wow i never knew it had a name!
Love to knit that way, fast and easy!


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I learned to knit "European" Style from my mother who was taught by her mother, and so forth.

I started as a child 8 or 9 years old and have been knitting for 50+ years - and plan NEVER to stop.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Schatzie said:


> This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????


Enough with the negativity. If you don't want to read or participate in this particular topic then simply don't. No one is forcing you to read or respond. There are obviously others who want to continue to communicate on this issue or it would have already ended.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I knit like that too, only my finger moves.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


Throw


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the big no was that the English do not consider themselves part of the continent.

I learned English from my mother as a child and then continental when my sister took a mini course in high school - I was in college. She and I would practice at night. I prefer continental and knit much faster using it.
Ellen


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????


Schatzie, I don't think anyone here was arguing which was best. Someone just asked which method people used, and quite a number of people replied. I don't think anyone said any method was rioght or wrong, just that some preferred one over the other, and gave their reasons.

Seems no one method appears to be any more popular than any other, and I learned something as a couple of other methods came up that I didn't even know about.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gramax (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned to crochet first, so when I taught myself to knit I naturally held the thread the same way. Many years later I discovered that my method was more like the continental. The major part of the work is done with the right hand. The left is in charge of tension and keeping the stitches lied up behind the working stitch. The latter will save a lot of sore fingers..


----------



## beatricec (Mar 3, 2013)

Continental- learned that at age 5


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally do both. It depends on my mood.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

My Mom taught me continental years and years ago and I taught my daughter(now a young adult) the same way. What you don't learn always seems counter intuitive, don't you think? But not wrong!!!!


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????
> ...


I also find it to be an interesting conversation, and isn't that the point? To have a conversation? If someone doesn't want to contribute or "listen" to a discussion, they don't have to.

I like hearing the stories about how everyone learned to knit and who taught them and what method they started out with. I am enjoying it, and when and if I get tired of "listening" I will simply stop reading the posts but I wouldn't dream of dictating that people stop having the conversation because I am tired of it.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 19, 2011)

This topic is interesting in that because it was raised we are learning a bit more about each other..sharing some of our knitting history!


----------



## munciebarb (Feb 23, 2013)

Continental! I crochet for years and never could figure out how to knit until a friend showed me continental. A lot like holding the yarn for crochet. I am left handed so I don't know if that also made it easier. Any rate, mostly knit now as I love the look of it.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I purl continental holding the yarn on my left thumb. I move it back and forth and pick purl from the back to front with the right hand needle into the left needle. I find this easy and fast. Many watch me and think it is strange but admit I do it fast.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have knit english all my life but at age 64 I decided to learn continental. Now I use both, depending on the situation. It helps to have different tricks in your bag.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I started out knitting English (flicking rather than throwing in my case). 

I then learned Continental. I did fine on the knit side but had some tension issues on the purl side. Using Continental with Norwegian Purl (thank you again so much 5mmdpns) resolved my tension issues and turned Continental into my preferred method.

I learned and briefly used Porteguese method when my left hand suffered an injury. I still use it occasionally to keep my skill set sharp.

Being able to knit both ways comes in handy on colorwork as I can knit English with one color and Continental with another.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


I knit continental mainly because I also crochet and it is natural to hold my yarn that way to knit. I saw a post where someone said it was hard to purl that way, but when I'm doing a knit one purl one I just move the yarn from front to back with the move of one finger. Very simple.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

Continental...


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Schatzie said:
> 
> 
> > This has been an all day affair and I now vote that on "this continent" we "throw" the subject out and agree that it is a "to each his own" affair, with nothing being right or wrong but an individual liking to enjoy the knitting and do wonderful creating. Do I hear an AMEN????
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you, Dowager!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


Same here. I am Australian and I didn't know there was any other way until I joined this forum


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

both.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I Throw - I've watched the tutorials on YouTube, and have made attempts, but am pretty clumsy with it. I am interested in practicing it more, though.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I throw..I feel it's the best way to control tension on the yarn
jan


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles.....!


Same here. I can knit C. if I really want to but can't purl very well that way, so it's no fun. And my knitting is a hobby not a job, so it has to be fun!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


I knit the same...just moving the tip of my right index finger...it is much more comfortable


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Jenseydun, i taught myself and have been doing it 40 plus years. I just learned about a month or so ago, how to do afghan stitch. I was thrilled!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I sort of throw and sort of I don't know! Mom says it looks funny but it gets the job done. I use my left hand a lot to move the needles back and forth more than moving my right hand to throw the yarn. Sort of a combination of the two!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Well... wish I knew how to knit Continental... but I throw!!! that's how I was taught.... I think it is quicker and simpler to knit Continental... but not after I learned the other way... hope you understand what I mean..... jane


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

I knit continental but, would love to learn the English style! I looks so smooth....


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes.... this is just conversation... just like in the Chit Chat section!!!! 

There are many ways to get from one point to the other... neither better or worse... just another way to get to the same point...neither is right or wrong.. you get to the same destination....

The same with knitting... you can cast on in more than one way.. you still cast on and start knitting/purling/ and get a finished piece of work...this is something I personally think: I think knitting is prettier than crochet!!! I know a whole lot of people that would disagree... but it is a personal opinion... only mine... and that's the point... only my opinion... and no one has to agree with me....

Blessings to all of you that have responded to this and I have enjoyed reading all of them!!!!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

marina1109 said:


> I knit continental. Although the way I pick up the yarn is different from the videos I have seen.
> I was taught by my German friend. So, it might be German-continental or Continental-German. Maybe a combination of both.
> 
> I have tried English, but it seems harder to me, and it seems it takes longer.
> Maybe if I practice a bit it might get easier.


Ditto here. German Continental. I have heard it referred to as Russian Continental as well. My mother's German grandmother is to "blame"!


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


I knit English as well, I have never tried any other way, I make good progress with the way I do it


----------



## moonrock (Jul 30, 2012)

Continental. Self taught with a book. Almost gave up trying to learn throw method. Flipping through the book one day disappointed that i wouldn't be able to create any of the projects in the back i found one page that showed continental and it clicked and haven't stopped yet that was about a year ago. I am surprised though by all of the knitters here who are scared of dpn's. My first completed projects and the first project given to someone i didn't know were done on dpn's. Guess its good i didn't realize they were so hard to use. No you tube or internet in the beginning either as we lived to far from town to have reliable service. Got new internet ready phones and service this past Dec which has made it possible for me to really follow this forum. Have really learned alot from you kp'ers. This is the best time out of my day.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

minniemo said:


> I do the English Version although I wouldn't say that I throw. The Right hand needle never leaves my hand. My right finger flicks the yarn over without letting go of the work in progress.


I knit exactly the same as you minniemo - I lay the right needle in the crook of my thumb and forefinger and use my right finger to flick the yarn - I used to be a thrower but I have arthritis in the joint of my thumb and find this "new" hold a lot more comfortable, I also have changed to circular needles - find them easier to use. :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Hey Jenseydun, i taught myself and have been doing it 40 plus years. I just learned about a month or so ago, how to do afghan stitch. I was thrilled!!!


Is that the same afghan stitch as is done with a long crochet hook? The one that looks like a cross between knitting and crocheting? I really like that.........and once done, it makes for a great background for cross stitching..made a couple of beautiful afghans using that!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Chewuch said:



> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


Continental


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I knit continentel, but was not aware of that till I joined this Forum.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > joanne12986 said:
> ...


I read somewhere on line that Greek and Portuguese and Arabic and Peruvian are different names for the same thing. This may be incorrect information, but in any event I hang the yarn around my neck and do a lot of the work with my thumbs. The usual name I have heard or seen for this is Portuguese and for me it works. Other people have taught me a little continental and a little throw, so sometimes aspects of that creep in, as when there is not enough yarn left to hang around my neck and have any tension at all, if I am not going to have to start a new ball for that project then I can hold what's left of the yarn in my hands.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

bc knitter said:


> I can't figure out the continental purl stitch, so tend to throw, although I only move my fingers, not my shoulder.
> 
> But I am wondering, can you knit the continental knit stitch and then do a throw purl? I wondered if it would affect the look of the knitting.
> 
> I think the continental once you get good at it, would be faster than the throw method, although I can get going pretty fast. My daughter calls it power knitting.


That's how I first learned to purl, as a friend who knits continental had taught me the knit stitch and a few days later a friend who knits throw taught me the purl stitch. That was the only way I knew how to do it until I saw a few Youtube videos on Portuguese knitting that my daughter recommended to me. The best one I saw was a man who got into it when he was trying to knit a tartan or something. I have not been able to find it or more put up by the same fellow since.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


I'm with you - and I'm an Aussie - I guess we learned from the English


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

Continental.....can't get my right hand to cooperate with the "throwing." I taught myself to knit years ago from "Mother Earth News" and for some reason I simply took to the Continental method. It seems so much faster than the English, and purling seems to just fly!


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

IMHO means "in my humble opinion".
Continental is "German style". Throwing is "English style".
Believe it or not, the names were changed to Continental and Throw after WW II, because English speaking people didn't want to use "German" anything. Even though German/Continental knitting is considered faster. 
Small piece of history.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

IMHO means "in my humble opinion".
Continental is "German style". Throwing is "English style".
Believe it or not, the names were changed to Continental and Throw after WW II, because English speaking people didn't want to use "German" anything. Even though German/Continental knitting is considered faster. 
Small piece of history.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

franny, more history....My army husband was stationed in Heidelberg Germany for three years in 1950 and I was with him. I knew how to knit but I didn't knit while we were there. I have knitted since 1942, not continuously but off and on. Now since 1963 is my longest stretch for knitting. I saw the ladies knitting so fast and effortlessly while we were there. It was Continental (German) but I didn't know it, I just knew it was very fast and they knitted wherever they were. Even in a dark theater. Another thing I noticed about them was that they sometimes were knitting old wool that had been something else.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

My neighbors used to find old sweaters and pull them apart and make new things out of them. Usually new sweaters for the kids.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

There is an answer to hands that ache from prolonged knitting-----use interchangeable knitting pins, Much less weight on the hands.
I didn't find the change easy tho' perseverance paid and now my hands are ache free.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

I machine knit. I am trying to learn hand knitting, I watched a lot of you tube and I will learn continental instead of the throw method.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I am right handed and so knit, I guess, the English way with yarn in my right hand. My daughter who has only started knitting three months ago, is left handed and knits with the yarn in her left hand. In order to try to understand all the stitches we searched for books that showed both methods. To our surprise all three books showed methods for right handed, left handed and Continental knitting methods. 

I have always felt I knitted in a stilted awkward way as everyone else seems to knit flowingly. I managed the projects but they always seem to take ages.

Having read the comments about Continental method I might give it a try to see if it is quicker and I like a challenge. At the end of the day I guess like many others on the forum I have developed my own way and if it works well that's all that's important. 

Thank you everyone for sharing your comments.


----------



## Patternblogs (Aug 2, 2012)

Both when it comes to double knitting but usually continental.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger. My hands never leave the needles..........


Exactly how I knit!!! However, recently my daughter took up knitting again and found the way I taught her extremely cumbersome as she would really 'throw' the yarn around the needle. She discovered the Continental way by accident & is much quicker. Do whatever is easiest for you. :thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I use the English, but it's at the tip of my forefinger, holding the stitches on with my left fore finger. It is a little wiggle with my finger, not a big loop throw. But, if I'm doing a row of purls, I sometimes go continental with my thumb instead of my forefinger. I only get the right tension if I do a double wrap around my pinky, under my ring finger, over my middle finger and under my forefinger. It only sounds like a lot of work, but I've not been able to finger out how to hold onto my yarn with that single wrap.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


thats the way I do it too! we should come up with a new name say modified English?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

thats the way I do it too! we should come up with a new name say modified English?[/quote]

I'm thinking it would be American- since what we speak in the states is a modified English.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit and purl German continental. In two of my books it has English Continental. It looks like the way a friend knits Bohemian style. Two instructors were insistent that continental was only English. Knit and Crochet Today show has a woman that knits German Continental and she knits like I do. I finally took my computer in and showed them German continental. That settled the argument. I purl with the yarn in my left hand and the yarn is held in the bend of my pinky finger and my hand then over my thumb. If I wrap it around my other fingers I tend to sweat and the yarn won't flow freely. I can switch from knit and purl slipping the yarn back and forth rather fast. But others find it hard to do. I guess it depends if your left or right brained if you get it. If you knit English Continental or German continental it is much faster.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Ladies AND Gentlemen:
> I was just wondering how many of us knit Continental and how many of us throw our yarn.


I dunno what I do? Thought Continental ..but then when I started to knit I hold project in both hands knitting with right hand..pointing finger... does all the work.. I assume thats English?


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

Off the subject, but I couldn't help noticing your profile photo seems to be Pugs, is that right? I call mine "piggies," as well, in particular, "sunpigs" since they enjoy flopping down in any spot of sunlight whilst I'm knitting! : )


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

cakes said:


> haha because it looks so bloody clumsy, and at my age I HAVE NO DESIRE TO CHANGE.lol
> 
> People who knit it seem to find it easy!


oh, I know exactly what you mean. I have a problem with a finger on my left hand. So for now I have to keep Throwing with my right.


----------



## eleevans (Oct 7, 2012)

I knit continental ,and knitting for Christmas this year , felt a pop in my left hand below little finger. After much pain, no knitting and wearing a hand brace. Finally got in to hand specialist. Told me I had popped a tendon from my little finger to palm. Advice, "you have two tendons from your little finger , so you still have one left". No treatment , time healed and am back to knitting , but slowed down a bit. After 70 +years of knitting , can't quit now.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

In My Humble Opinion...
I do combination. I knit continental usually, and throw purls.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Continental for me.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

WillyNIlly said:


> Off the subject, but I couldn't help noticing your profile photo seems to be Pugs, is that right? I call mine "piggies," as well, in particular, "sunpigs" since they enjoy flopping down in any spot of sunlight whilst I'm knitting! : )


If that was aimed at me, one is a pug (Piglet), then there is Bella the Puggle, and Buzer the black lab/pointer mix.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

WillyNIlly said:


> Off the subject, but I couldn't help noticing your profile photo seems to be Pugs, is that right? I call mine "piggies," as well, in particular, "sunpigs" since they enjoy flopping down in any spot of sunlight whilst I'm knitting! : )


If that was aimed at me, one is a pug (Piglet), then there is Bella the Puggle, and Buzer the black lab/pointer mix.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I throw. It works good for me.


----------



## Eddyzmom (Feb 27, 2013)

I do both. I learned the throw method when my friend's mother taught my sister and I how to knit, when I was 10 years old. About 6 years ago, I taught myself how to "pick" knit because my should was hurting. Now, I knit both ways each everyday.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I switched to continental many years ago.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit continental.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, it was! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Love your poodle, used to have a black standard, what a sweet heart.
I do both especially when I'm knitting with more that one color.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Have always knitted the English throw method. Recently tried to do Continental - but I find it difficult to come away from the throw method I have been using since the beginning. I think it would be good to master both - so, if you are just starting to learn how to knit, it would be easier to learn both from the beginning.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I am an English Style knitter ,I throw too though I do have a couple of different tendencies depending on the weight and style.i knit socks a lot so I can't put the needles under my arms which is my preference.i don't enjoy knitting on circulars for the same reason


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

I knit continental. But I learned to knit English style so that when I do two colors for fairisle I can knit one way with the left hand and then throw the other color with the right. Both have advantages and disadvantages. For tight stiches or knitting three stitches together English is best. But I think on a straight knit row continental is a lot faster.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I took a knitting class yesterday to improve my knitting skills. The instructor, who was quite nice and knowledgeable told me I should knit English throw because I would have problems with many patterns if I continue knitting Continental. She also said that my stitches looked a little twisted knitting Continental. So I gave English another try. She did show me how to use my left thumb when purling which does help me go quicker. However, I still find Continental more comfortable for me. My question is for those who use the Continental method: how do you avoid twisting your stitches?


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

My stitches don't twist. I knit and purl Continental. If your are twisting then you are wrapping the yarn wrong on the needle. If a stitch becomes twisted after tearing out stitches knit it through the stitch right to left not from the left side of the stitch into the loop as normal. Or take the stitch off and turn it around before knitting. Watch your stitches closely to see what you are doing and try the different ways to see what you are doing. Some right hand or English knitters don't understand what you are doing and will show you wrong. I purl with my left thumb and it goes real fast.


----------



## WillyNIlly (Mar 4, 2013)

What kinds of pattern "problems" did your instructor say you would encounter using Continental? I use Continental exclusively and have never had any problems with knit/purl, color carrying, etc., in any patterns I've tried. If your stitches are twisted, then you most likely are making them backwards.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

She didn't shw me what would be problematic with patterns knitting Continental. I have never experienced a problem in understanding what a pattern calls for, so I'm not sure what she is talking about.

She pointed out my stitches in stockinet. The right side of the stitch appeared to go over the left side of the stitch at the "v" created by the stitch. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a picture of my st st in Continental


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I figured out my problem. When purling, I wound the yarn the wrong direction.


----------



## Gramax (Aug 18, 2012)

A quick way to tell if you are twisting stitches is by the feel. A twisted stitch will not open easily when you insert the needle. 
I knit a swatch in the pattern stitch in English patterns to see if it needs modifying into my version of continental. Sometimes I come up with an entirely different and interesting pattern.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> She didn't shw me what would be problematic with patterns knitting Continental. I have never experienced a problem in understanding what a pattern calls for, so I'm not sure what she is talking about.
> 
> She pointed out my stitches in stockinet. The right side of the stitch appeared to go over the left side of the stitch at the "v" created by the stitch. Hope that makes sense.


I noticed that right away, too, when I was trying to learn.....never figured out what I was doing that caused it...simply knitted into the back of the loop (as I do when I have frogged and put everything back onto the needle the wrong way)....easier than resetting it on your needle before knitting it the right way. Someone stated that you can tell by the feel as you are knitting a stitch and I guess that is the way I noticed it right away. These are called "twisted stitches".


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

Throw yarn? Why would someone do that?


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I was teaching my cousin and she would do fine while I was with her. She would go home tear it out and then start over. I discovered she was wrapping her yarn from the back of the needle in her right hand instead of bring the yarn between the two needles picking up the yarn and bringing it through the loop. If you knit into the stitch opening it up from the left side of the loop into the neddle and knit you will not have this problem and when you purl you bring the needle from the back between the loop. I use my thumb to yarn over and it does not twist. Another woman knits from the back and when she purls she has to twist and pick to purl without the twist.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cakes said:


> I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!


I'm with you :thumbup: English is the method I learned some 50 yrs ago and only use the tip of my right index finger. :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I throw, was approached by an unknown male one day while I was sitting outside minding my own business knitting next to my work and was told I was doing it all wrong, after getting over the shock I told him it was none of his business and to leave me be, not quite in such polite terms though, he still kept telling me that I was doing it wrong so I packed up and went inside, think it upset him when he tried to follow me and found a door in front of him which said Staff Only. never seen him again and I've continued to knit the way I do


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

dwagner said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!
> ...


I taught myself with the aid of a book.....have always used the throw method pretty much exactly as the videos show. BUT.....having watched a number of them where the tip of the finger is used instead of moving the arm, I have started doing that more and more. FASTER! ....I enjoy knitting so much, tho, that speed is not the main thing to me........I am in no hurry usually. IT is relaxing to me......... I am also not working on the Continental method...just because I like learning new things!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dwagner said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I knit English and do not throw except for the tip of my right first finger My hands never leave the needles..........Until I came in here i had never heard of any other way!
> ...


I wish I had been taught this method of English as opposed to the Throw method. I might have taken to it a little more. Nothing wrong with throwing, just doesn't seem natural to me, a crocheter for years. I think I will stick with Continental and work on my purl stitch some more. I think I've figured out the problem which is that I was wrapping the yarn in the wrong direction. Another poster explained in detail how she creates her purl stitch, and this makes perfect sense to me as I was doing the mirror opposite.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> dwagner said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


I need to watch my typing better! I said that I am NOT working on the Continental... when what I meant was I am NOW working on it......


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> dwagner said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


Tell me about how to create the purl stitch because we ran into the same thing! I have "punted" so that my stitches are not twisted but if it can be cone correctly, I would like to do that! Would appreciate that!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

If you insert your right needle to the left of yarn into the loop then you won't cross your stitches. When you purl you hold the yarn in front on your thumb put the right needle from the back into the loop and bring the yarn from the right to the left on the right hand needle catching the yarn and slipping it back thru the loop.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> If you insert your right needle to the left of yarn into the loop then you won't cross your stitches. When you purl you hold the yarn in front on your thumb put the right needle from the back into the loop and bring the yarn from the right to the left on the right hand needle catching the yarn and slipping it back thru the loop.


Thanks, Sharon! I got my handy sample out and tired to follow what you were saying......can see that it will take me a LOT of practice to change over to continental....especially the purling! I also went back to a video that I had watched on it:






...and reviewed it...along with another one "purling for dummies".... and was pleased to find out that SOME people do purl as I have been doing and then knit thru the back loop rather than in the traditional manner......as it was coming our for me to do. I do understand now what you were saying that I was wrapping the thread in the wrong direction and that was causing the stitches to be on the needle differently...... the yarn MUST go between the needles (not wrap from left to right as I have been doing.)
Getting that to work for me is VERY clumsy! I think I would just as soon alter the way I do the knit stitches and leave the purling to the way I have been doing it......easier for me! But...I WILL keep trying! 
Thank you so much for putting me straight! :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> Sharon C said:
> 
> 
> > If you insert your right needle to the left of yarn into the loop then you won't cross your stitches. When you purl you hold the yarn in front on your thumb put the right needle from the back into the loop and bring the yarn from the right to the left on the right hand needle catching the yarn and slipping it back thru the loop.
> ...


SHARON! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!






This is what I have been talking about and I am glad to know that I was not doing it "wrong"! Goes to show you that there are ways that are most common but alternatives don't necessarily mean that a person is doing it WRONG! :thumbup:
I may just stick with this style because it definitely is easier for me. I agree with what the girl in the video says! Who knows? ....maybe I will create within myself a "need for speed"! :-D


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I knit English Style. I intend to learn continental style too. That is on my list of things to do. So many WIPs to finish first though.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Frannyward said:


> I knit English Style. I intend to learn continental style too. That is on my list of things to do. So many WIPs to finish first though.


I still prefer English style, maybe because that is all I had ever known...but it is said it's good to know both ways......so I'll give it a good try!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I learned English style when I was very young, with thumb under the right-hand needle (hold it like a pencil) so minimal movement of right hand, just the index finger. When I was eight I learned crochet from my uncle who had learned in India when he was in the army out there, this meant yarn in the left hand, so, when I came to do Fair Isle (two colour knitting) it was no problem to have main colour right hand, pattern colour left hand so I needed Continental for the left hand, which I had learnt in crochet.

It all comes together!

Edna C


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I watched the purl stitch on the video and I do the same but hold the yarn on my left thumb and move the yarn over the needle. goes much faster. but I Knit from the front like I guess English but have the yarn on my left index finger and hold it like one crochets. Goes fast for me.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> I watched the purl stitch on the video and I do the same but hold the yarn on my left thumb and move the yarn over the needle. goes much faster. but I Knit from the front like I guess English but have the yarn on my left index finger and hold it like one crochets. Goes fast for me.


I know what you mean about being a crocheter.......learned MANY years ago (65, to be exact!) so the yarn in my left hand isn't strange to me. Just getting it to be where it needs to be and "hooking" without the benefit of a HOOK seems to be my problem! I'll keep working on it! ;-)


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Crumplin said:


> I learned English style when I was very young, with thumb under the right-hand needle (hold it like a pencil) so minimal movement of right hand, just the index finger. When I was eight I learned crochet from my uncle who had learned in India when he was in the army out there, this meant yarn in the left hand, so, when I came to do Fair Isle (two colour knitting) it was no problem to have main colour right hand, pattern colour left hand so I needed Continental for the left hand, which I had learnt in crochet.
> 
> It all comes together!
> 
> Edna C


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now I get it why this would be a benefit when doing Fair Isle.....that is something I have yet to try...but I WILL eventually. Since I have crocheted all my life (nearly), having the yarn in my left hand is no problem for me......and knitting via continental is not so bad,either...not as fast as the throw style for me because I have just begun learning it......but the purling is what has given me problems......IF I do it the way that will leave the stitches on the needle so I can knit the correct way. I found a video last night that shows someone doing it "my way" so now I don't feel like I am the only one who picks up my purling yarn the "wrong" way! Who knows......I may never change! :?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I do both now. I was taught to knit throwing style, but I never learned to knit with economy of motion. I recently saw a knitting program with Eunny Jang. She knits continental. I really liked it so I taught myself.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Janci said:


> Mercygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> > dwagner said:
> ...


Sorry I'm just responding. I just saw your question. Here is a youtube video that shows exactly how to purl continental and without twisting the stitch.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Janci said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon C said:
> ...


This is how I purled to begin with, however, on the return I didn't knit into the back stitches. Thus, my stitches were twisted. AHA!!! I actually really like purling this way. I will try knitting into the back stitches and see what happens!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

On second thought, I think I will stick with the purling in the manner that doesn't require knitting in the back of the stitch (the "combined method"). I know me. I'll forget to knit in the back stitch.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Mercygirl76 said:
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Janci said:


> Mercygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I throw, English style but I did learn continental so I could use it when working with different colors. It just takes a lot of work, for me to strictly do continental as I have a hard time with my tension. It sure looks a lot quicker than English. Sometimes I wish I had learned continental first and then other times I'm not sure. 
I love the process of knitting. I'm not in a super rush to finish. I'm a loose knitter so the throwing is just a smooth action. I've developed a rhythm for it and its so relaxing. 
My motto, is it never hurts to learn something new. I've found even if I don't do it often, sometimes it comes in handy to know for certain projects.


----------

